# MAC - Prime Focus - August 2011



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2011)

Place all your *Prime Focus* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
		Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


 	 		Check out the *Prime Focus Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: 
MAC Prime Focus Discussion


----------

